# vacuum brake bleeder



## gerghk (Aug 7, 2007)

I just changed the brake lines and bled my brakes for the first time today on my mkv gti.
I didn't have a cap plug or anything handy when I was changing the lines, so I just kinda let the hard line drip for a bit as I installed the stainless steel line. Maybe dropped 3/4 of the way to the MIN line in the reservoir after changing all 4 brake lins.
Thus I topped it off to MAX before the bleeding process.
I used a vacuum bleeder from Harbor Freight:
http://www.harborfreight.com/c...92474
It's basically the same as the Mity Vac one; you hook it up to the bleed nipple, pump until there is a vacuum between the pump and the bleed nipple, and then open the valve.
So one thing I noticed was that after repeating the process a few times, it starts to draw nothing into the pump. Has anyone used this type of bleeder before? If I reach the point where nothing is sucked into the pump anymore, does that mean I have bled that nipple sufficiently already, or am I hitting a giant pocket of air?
All in all, my brake pedal is firm and my brakes are biting really well, and my clutch still seems to work the same. What can I do to ensure my brakes were bled correctly?


----------



## spitpilot (Feb 14, 2000)

*Re: vacuum brake bleeder (gerghk)*

I've always used vaccum bleeding..having brake fluid under pressure has not been something I'd like near my car...plus the pressure bleeders take up way more space for two years on your garage shelf between flushes...I use a "cathater irrigation syringe"...giant hypo without needle...I've never had any problems getting it to "suck" brake fluid out every time I pull the plunger back....I noticed the Bentley manual for my MKV says to do a "two stage bleed"..first use pressure/vaccum to get clear fluid to each wheel nipple..then give each wheel 5 "pump bleeds" (maybe to move caliper pistons and get last of old fluid and crud flushed out?)..anyway...I"ve always done that..gives the wife somethin to do..sit in the car and push the brake pedal.







You might try a few old fashion pump bleeds at each wheel if you want some "insurance" that you've got best possible flush out of the fluid! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

